# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Honing als geneesmiddel

## zazu500

Australische onderzoekers zijn in 2009 op een geneesmiddel gestuit dat overal voor helpt: honing uit die wordt verkocht als natuurgeneesmiddel.

Het onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat honing alle schadelijke bacteriesoorten vernietigt, waaronder ook multiresistente ‘superbacteriën’.

Nu multiresistente bacteriën als gevolg van het overmatig gebruik van antibiotica een steeds groter probleem worden is er hernieuwde aandacht voor het onderzoek naar honing.

Ongerepte natuur
De wetenschappers ontdekten dat Manukahoning, de gebruikelijke benaming in Nieuw-Zeeland, in staat is alle bacteriën en pathogenen te vernietigen. In Australië is de term ‘tea tree’ gebruikelijk.
De honing kan op de huid worden aangebracht bij bijvoorbeeld beten, schrammen, snijwonden en huidinfecties. De honing die ontstaat wanneer honingbijen de nectar van de bloemen verzamelen heeft een unieke smaak en is veel donkerder en rijker dan klaverhoning. De beste kwaliteit Manukahoning met de meeste antibacteriële eigenschappen komt van bijenkorven die in het midden van de ongerepte natuur geplaatst worden met een overvloed aan manukabomen.

Ontsmettingsmiddelen
De bevindingen kunnen een grote invloed hebben op de moderne geneeskunde omdat de honing antibiotica en ontsmettingsmiddelen kan vervangen.

De twee zoons van professor Dee Carter van de Universiteit van Sydney vinden het grappig om te zien hoe hun moeder honing op zere plekken smeert. Infecties blijken keer op keer snel te genezen. Ze pleit voor meer wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de honing.

Inheemse stammen
De genezende werking van diverse honingsoorten is al duizenden jaren bekend bij inheemse stammen en het behandelen van wonden met honing was de gewoonste zaak van de wereld voordat antibiotica verschenen.

Bron: Wakingtimes.com

----------


## Flogiston

"Een geneesmiddel dat overal voor helpt" - leuk begin van een opiniestukje, maar helaas: als iets te mooi lijkt om waar te zijn, dan is het meestal ook te mooi om waar te zijn.

In het (volgens mij onwaarschijnlijke) geval dat het tóch waar zou zijn, zou zo'n wereldschokkende ontdekking direct overal bekend raken. Kijk maar naar de recente "ontdekking" dat neutrino's sneller zouden kunnen gaan dan het licht: het duurde minder dan een week voordat die ontdekking wereldnieuws was.

Dus ga maar na wat er zou gebeuren met een ontdekking die niet alleen voor de theoretische wetenschap, maar ook voor de menselijke gezondheid van enorm belang zou zijn - en ook nog eens direct in de praktijk kan worden gebracht. Zo'n superontdekking zou minder dan een week nodig hebben om overal bekend te geraken.

Maar kijk eens naar wat je zelf schrijft: dit verhaal dateert al van 2009.

Nu is honing weliswaar een prima middel met vele positieve eigenschappen, maar dat het "overal tegen helpt" is domweg niet waar.

Honing heeft zelfs enkele geneeskrachtige effecten, maar dat geldt _alleen_ voor speciale medische honing. Gebruik alsjeblieft _geen_ gewone honing direct op een wonde, ook niet als dat zogezegd natuurhoning is. Het wordt zelfs afgeraden om honing aan jonge baby's te geven, en dat is niet voor niets...

----------


## zazu500

Honing werkt wel degelijk.
Het lijkt mij belangrijk dat ieder zijn mening hierover kan vormen

----------


## sietske763

zucht......................je hebt helemaal gelijk Afra..................pfffffffffffff wanneer wordt het hier weer een fijn forum..........
jaja als de 3 persoonlijkheids stoornis weggaat...!

----------


## Flogiston

Iedereen heeft zijn mening kunnen vormen na het lezen van de eerste twee bijdragen in deze draad. De wens van zazu500 / afra1213 / mascotje is dus in vervulling gegaan.

De niet-zo-heilige drie-eenheid zazu500 / afra1213 / mascotje heeft dit forum inmiddels verlaten. Het forum zal dus weer fijn, vriendelijk en behulpzaam worden. De wens van Sietske, Christel, Gossie, mijzelf en een groot aantal anderen is dus in vervulling gegaan.

Eind goed, al goed!  :Smile:

----------

